
Show HN: Track Twitter follower trends for publicly-traded companies - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/twitter
======
greatwave1
Over the past few months, I've been trying to recreate some of the alternative
data tools commonly used by hedge funds and other professional investors to
inform their trading decisions.

The goal of this project is to bridge the information gap between retail
investors and Wall Street, by building a free, easy-to-use alternative data
platform.

For this dashboard, I have been aggregating daily Twitter follower counts for
members of the Russell 3000. I wrote a script to match each company to a
Twitter handle (using Selenium to do Google searches for " _company name_
twitter"), and then used the Twitter API to update the follower counts every
day.

